# Tesla to the very end of the road



## EV Roamer (Aug 24, 2019)

I drove my Model S 75 D from OC California to Tuktoyaktuk North West Territories Canada. No EV of any make has ever been there.
From home to Red Deer Alberta I used superchargers, It was a smooth, rather uneventful trip.
From Red Deer I covered 7000 kilometers, finding 4 charging stations,one of which was inoperable.
I slowly worked myself from power source to power source, I found them everywhere. 
1800 K's on dirt roads. I wanted to prove to ICE owners as well as Tesla owners that a Tesla can handle it range wise as well as rough condition wise.
It was an exhilarating adventure. I was very lucky not to suffer windshield or body damage.
I would like to write a more detailed account, but I am not a good typist and English is my second language and I am 84 years old.
I would be glad to answer any questions
You can google ( Tesla Tuktoyaktuk) and find a little more


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

EV Roamer said:


> I drove my Model S 75 D from OC California to Tuktoyaktuk North West Territories Canada. No EV of any make has ever been there.
> From home to Red Deer Alberta I used superchargers, It was a smooth, rather uneventful trip.
> From Red Deer I covered 7000 kilometers, finding 4 charging stations,one of which was inoperable.
> I slowly worked myself from power source to power source, I found them everywhere.
> ...


welcome and congratulations on the trip being uneventful! how long have you been driving the Model S?


----------



## EV Roamer (Aug 24, 2019)

Since 2013. The one I took on this trip since 2016 The first one a model 60 would not have been suitable.
Not enough range and no 4 wheel drive.
The raise able suspension was also needed in many spots.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my Model 3 thanks you for trusting in Tesla back in 2013, so the 3 could become possible 👍


----------



## WhatTheFrunk (May 11, 2019)

Very cool. Congratulations and thank you for advertising this journey


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

EV Roamer said:


> I drove my Model S 75 D from OC California to Tuktoyaktuk North West Territories Canada. No EV of any make has ever been there.
> From home to Red Deer Alberta I used superchargers, It was a smooth, rather uneventful trip.
> From Red Deer I covered 7000 kilometers, finding 4 charging stations,one of which was inoperable.
> I slowly worked myself from power source to power source, I found them everywhere.
> ...


I've got about 24,000 miles in road trips over the last year including one month long, 12,000 mile cross-country car-camping trip. I met a guy at the supercharger in Revelstoke, BC who had done something similar, but not as far north as you, I don't think. He also mentioned using welding shops for their 14-50's. I would like to car-camp to Alaska next year. I'm curious: What source did you use to determine your next charging solution, be it welder, or private party? Did you always know your next solution before leaving your current solution? Or were you just extremely nervous once you dropped below half a "tank"? What was your scariest leg range-wise, Dawson City to Eagle Plains? I travel with a hunting knife; were you armed?

What is your native tongue? You seem to handle your English quite well. But if your aren't comfortable with it, you should find a translator to help you share your incredible story with others. I would love to read it. Hell, I'd love to see the movie!!


----------



## EV Roamer (Aug 24, 2019)

German is my native tongue. The stretch from Dawson City to Eagle Plains was the most challenging part. On a smooth highway I could possibly milk the 407 Ks out of my 75kw car. On a gravel road things are quite unpredictable. Road maintenance camps made it all possible. Whilst there is no gas available, electricity is.
People in the far North are very helpful. It seems the further away from civilization you get the more civilized the people become.
The distance from Whitehorse to Dawson City (puplic charger at the transportation museum) was also to much for my car.
In Carmacs I found a welding shop that would tie me over to Dawson.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

EV Roamer said:


> Whilst there is no gas available, electricity is.


Yes. It is easier to make electricity.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

EV Roamer said:


> The raise able suspension was also needed in many spots.


My Model 3 would probably get into trouble because it doesn't have this. I had to take the ICE car on a trip to the Texas hill country last fall because of recent flooding and lots of water crossings. Glad I did.


----------



## EV Roamer (Aug 24, 2019)

I would take a model 3 on this venture, I almost did, we have a M 3. Due to its greater range it would have been the more suitable choice.
The M 3 is not as low slung as the M S at it lowest. Since it weighs considerable less it would have done just fine.
But Mama did not want her car scratched.
Some Tesla drivers still seem to think an EV can not do what a ICE can do, actually it can do more.
You would not believe what my car all did on this trip.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

EV Roamer said:


> I would take a model 3 on this venture, I almost did, we have a M 3. Due to its greater range it would have been the more suitable choice.
> The M 3 is not as low slung as the M S at it lowest. Since it weighs considerable less it would have done just fine.
> But Mama did not want her car scratched.
> Some Tesla drivers still seem to think an EV can not do what a ICE can do, actually it can do more.
> You would not believe what my car all did on this trip.


Did you go through water higher than the axle? That's about where I draw the line.


----------



## EV Roamer (Aug 24, 2019)

If by axle, you mean deeper than the center of the wheel, yes I got in deeper than the top of the tire.
That was on a side trip, not on the road to to my destination.


----------

